# So You Think You Can Dance KTVU - KICU 6/14



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Next week's (6/14) episode of So You Think You Can Dance did not get picked up on my SP which is on KTVU Channel 2 (Oakland / San Francisco / San Jose).

I did "view upcoming episodes" and discovered that the 6/14 episode (2nd Las Vegas show, where they reveal the 20 finalists) is on KICU, channel 36 (cable 6) -- KTVU's 'sister station'.

I suspect (but have not confirmed yet) that KTVU has bumped the show to KICU for baseball.

If they've done this once, they may do it again later in the season, so I plan to set up an ARWL to catch any other instances. 

Viewers of other FOX shows may want to keep an eye on their To Do Lists.

Jan


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> Viewers of other FOX shows may want to keep an eye on their To Do Lists.
> 
> Jan


What's that saying about Fox the kids around here say?


----------



## sallypnut (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks Jan! :up:


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

They showed this crap instead of a repeat of Bones I had not seen.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> They showed this crap instead of a repeat of Bones I had not seen.


So nice of you to stop by and thread-crap. 

Jan


----------



## shrinki (Jun 9, 2006)

Hmmm my Tivo did not record tonight because it was missing from the "program"??? What the heck? Any ideas and...upcoming edisodes shows one episode for KICU and another on KTVU... what gives?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

What gives is that when KTVU (channel 2) runs the Giants games, shows often shift over to KICU (channel 36/cable 6).

Next week's guide data shows that this is the plan for 6/14. The first show of the whole competition where we see everyone dance with partners is next week and will run on KICU not KTVU.

I tuned in tonight at 9PM to confirm that KTVU was running the Giants game. I stupidly did NOT switch over to channel 6 at 9 PM to see if they moved So You Think You Can Dance over there tonight as well. 

The Guide Data on both Series 1s didn't have any listing for the show tonight. It said they would be running the Tyra Banks show.

Why wasn't I smart enough to record the 9 PM timeslot on KICU just in case? 

Grrr.

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I emailed KTVU last night asking if the 6/8 episode would be rebroadcast, and encouraging them to set up an e-Newsletter for schedule changes, and got a very nice response in my inbox this morning. There was supposed to be a crawler on the baseball game, but since I didn't see the very beginning of the game (and wasn't always watching the screen when I had the game on), I must have missed it. 

So I have to give KTVU props for trying to get the word out. They did contact the listings people, they put it up on the website, they ran a crawler, and when I emailed, I got a reply in the next day's mail. 

Time to set up an auto-recording wishlist as a backup, since (IIRC) the singleton episodes on KICU don't have a 'set up a Season Pass' option.

Jan


----------

